# San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Sunday September 3rd. San Diego Convention Center. Move in only on Saturday. We will have pre registrations up on our web site soon!!!!!!! Mark your calendars. More to be announced in the upcoming days. Hope to see the big club displays again by- Oldies---Groupe---Amigos---Klique---Majestics---And more


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 26 2006, 10:20 PM~4713626
> *Sunday September 3rd.  San Diego Convention Center.  Move in only on Saturday.    We will have pre registrations up on our web site soon!!!!!!!    Mark your calendars.  More to be announced in the upcoming days.  Hope to see the big club displays again by-  Oldies---Groupe---Amigos---Klique---Majestics---And more
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Bird is the man bad ass show. What do you say homie how bout some exclusive coverage LOL We will be there again and look for his last show in an upcoming issue of ****************** magazine :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Can hardly wait to do it again :thumbsup:


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

bad ass
last year's show was sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cant wait


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't, won't, am NOT gonna miss this one....had a bad ass time..wooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

GREAT SHOW!! :thumbsup: 

Calling all my FAMILIA from Northern Califas to COME ON DOWN!

Ask Toro, Kita, Top Dogg, DVS about it. I think they had a good time. :biggrin: 

Joe Chavez- you need to come on down!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:0 hell yeah ill be there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 27 2006, 06:23 PM~4719449
> *GREAT SHOW!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Calling all my FAMILIA from Northern Califas to COME ON DOWN!
> ...


told you last year.....we're coming back........hellz yeah...hehehe.....shots on the dance floor....eh Xavier...hehehehe


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 26 2006, 10:20 PM~4713626
> *Sunday September 3rd.  San Diego Convention Center.  Move in only on Saturday.    We will have pre registrations up on our web site soon!!!!!!!    Mark your calendars.  More to be announced in the upcoming days.  Hope to see the big club displays again by-  Oldies---Groupe---Amigos---Klique---Majestics---And more
> *


I think UCE FAMILY might have to make this show mandatory for the west coast regions this year !!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 27 2006, 06:36 PM~4719539
> *I think UCE FAMILY might have to make this show mandatory for the west coast regions this year !!
> *


I think you need to come over to the West Coast yourself Cisco.....it's not a show to miss...we all had a great time going.....Ray Ray, Kita, DVS, and myself had a wonderful time.......


and hey Xavier....do I hear another pre show party???


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

IT'S GONNA BE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2006, 06:40 PM~4719564
> *I think you need to come over to the West Coast yourself Cisco.....it's not a show to miss...we all had a great time going.....Ray Ray, Kita, DVS, and myself had a wonderful time.......
> and hey Xavier....do I hear another pre show party???
> *


Well Jess, considering that I RUN an entire half of that region, I think I would know. I would've loved to be there, but Chago had a big day out here that same weekend . . it's all good


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Hell yeah I be there for this one!!! I'll be in cali again!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

goodtimes will be there.. see you guys there.. aver si los vemos otra vez chevyjohn and xavier


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:wave:


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

Always a good show....cant wait for it.....


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS!!! at that show.....


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 28 2006, 09:32 AM~4722655
> *goodtimes will be there.. see you guys there.. aver si los vemos otra vez chevyjohn and xavier
> *



seguro que si...................
we'll hook up and have a "good-time"
plus it's a three day weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Jan 28 2006, 07:02 PM~4725046
> *GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS!!! at that show.....
> *



what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 27 2006, 06:36 PM~4719539
> *I think UCE FAMILY might have to make this show mandatory for the west coast regions this year !!
> *


hey hey.........the first round is on me at the pre show party.....


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 30 2006, 12:17 AM~4731909
> *hey hey.........the first round is on me at the pre show party.....
> *


NOWWW you're talking !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 30 2006, 12:21 AM~4731952
> *NOWWW you're talking !! :thumbsup:
> *


since we didn't get to really kick it in Vegas........pues....we'll sit and have some Coronas, some shots and shoot the SH*T......and Im' sure this year will be bigger.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 29 2006, 11:29 PM~4732029
> *since we didn't get to really kick it in Vegas........pues....we'll sit and have some Coronas, some shots and shoot the SH*T......and Im' sure this year will be bigger.....
> *


What up Toro,


This year is already looking bigger. We've had numerous PMS from older clubs that werent there last year inquireing about the show and they heard about last years. Its looking promising again and a whole lot of different cars to see that werent down here last year. We are working on updating the web site with the new pre reg this week and will probobally have to make the show pre reg only. 

Thanks for all the support you showed to us last year


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Wow, the show is coming early this year, looks like i'll have to adjust my plans........


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I missed allot of shows... but I will make up for them starting soon!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2006, 05:34 PM~4719519
> *told you last year.....we're coming back........hellz yeah...hehehe.....shots on the dance floor....eh Xavier...hehehehe
> *



Preparty baby! I'll buy a bottle for you and the rest of UCE FAM! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2006, 12:38 AM~4732090
> *What up Toro,
> This year is already looking bigger.  We've had numerous PMS from older clubs that werent there last year inquireing about the show and they heard about last years.    Its looking promising again and a whole lot of different cars to see that werent down here last year.    We are working on updating the web site with the new pre reg this week and will probobally have to make the show pre reg only.
> 
> ...


man..it was great....a very very well put together show...I had a blast...and everyone down south was very receptive and friendly.....I can't wait for September....

Props to you and your entire crew Bird....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 31 2006, 08:31 PM~4745875
> *Preparty baby!  I'll buy a bottle for you and the rest of  UCE FAM!  :biggrin:
> *


Agavero baby...a bottle of Agavero...heheheheheeh.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 26 2006, 09:57 PM~4713967
> *Bird is the man bad ass show. What do you say homie how bout some exclusive coverage LOL We will be there again and look for his last show in an upcoming issue of ****************** magazine  :0  :biggrin:
> *


get off everyones nuts fool, and stop the rumors. jk i would really like to make it to this show i am not sure this or vegas. i know last years pics make me really want to come to birds


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 27 2006, 04:23 PM~4719449
> *GREAT SHOW!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Calling all my FAMILIA from Northern Califas to COME ON DOWN!
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 29 2006, 11:37 AM~4728346
> *what he said :biggrin:
> *


what he said also :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

WASSUP BIRD! EDDIE WANTS TO KNOW WHAT TIME'S THE HOP! LOL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 bad ass show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Feb 1 2006, 05:48 AM~4749483
> *WASSUP BIRD!  EDDIE WANTS TO KNOW WHAT TIME'S THE HOP!  LOL
> *


If eddie would of learned not to flip shit over like he does now maybe we would stillhave a hop


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

_TTT_


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I heard Brenton Wood will be there too! :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 6 2006, 06:24 PM~4791071
> *I heard Brenton Wood will be there too!    :0
> *




well hopefully we can get the bandas,trios,mariachis, and personal
dj's to stop so that we can hear him or at least hear when they announce
him.......................just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Feb 6 2006, 08:48 PM~4791682
> *well hopefully we can get the bandas,trios,mariachis, and personal
> dj's to stop so that we can hear him or at least hear when they announce
> him.......................just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 6 2006, 06:24 PM~4791071
> *I heard Brenton Wood will be there too!    :0
> *


We are in the process of finalizing a contract with Brenton Wood as we speak


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Pre registrations are available on our website for any interested. This years show will be pre reg onlywww.superindoorcustomcarshow.com


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *well hopefully we can get the bandas,trios,mariachis, and personal*





> *dj's to stop so that we can hear him or at least hear when they announce*



----------------------------Stop your crying CHA-CHA!----------------------------------


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll be there Bird, I'll bring the homie T Y from back in the day (SA Hydraulics) lets see if we can't get him back in the game


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Feb 10 2006, 01:52 PM~4820122
> *----------------------------Stop your crying CHA-CHA!----------------------------------
> *




why you worthless, little bag of shit .............

how dare you post on this thread, without my permission
besides if you would have been at the previous 2 shows
you would know what i am talking about. and since
_*everyone knows *_ you won't be there this year
(spectator or show) you need to SHUT THE FUCK UP LEVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by samoa_@Feb 10 2006, 05:17 PM~4821837
> *I'll be there Bird, I'll bring the homie T Y from back in the day (SA Hydraulics) lets see if we can't get him back in the game
> *


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

OOOPS!!! :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BIRD HIRE SOME TAMBORAZO INSTEAD OF BRENTON WOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 31 2006, 09:04 PM~4746106
> *
> *


we really need to see how many cars can make it down there.......but a word to the wise.....PRE REG.......everything went smooth last year....Bird has a great team helping him out at the tables registering everyone in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2006, 09:00 AM~4838590
> *we really need to see how many cars can make it down there.......but a word to the wise.....PRE REG.......everything went smooth last year....Bird has a great team helping him out at the tables registering everyone in.
> *


Lisset wants to go but she might not be able to. I would like very much to go down there. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2006, 05:26 PM~4841216
> *Lisset wants to go but she might not be able to. I would like very much to go down there.  :biggrin:
> *


let's do it....Kita came to my house on friday, then from Salinas we left about 4 am, stopped in LA to have breakfast with Isidro from Street Customs, then headed to SD.....vamonos.......I got plenty of room for those that are driving to crash out for a few hours friday night....


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *why you worthless, little bag of shit .............*





> *how dare you post on this thread, without my permission*



------------------------WHA! The bandas too loud! WHA!-------------------------


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2006, 03:52 PM~4841356
> *let's do it....Kita came to my house on friday, then from Salinas we left about 4 am, stopped in LA to have breakfast with Isidro from Street Customs, then headed to SD.....vamonos.......I got plenty of room for those that are driving to crash out for a few hours friday night....
> *


  Im down.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2006, 11:48 AM~4846184
> *  Im down.
> *


sounds good to me.....let me know when the time gets closer.......


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ALMOST GOT BUSTED FOR DRINKIN HENNY AND COKE. NEXT TIME I'LL DRINK IT IN THE 21+ BEER SECTION :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

pre reg is in the mail...Bird, do I get a discount since that will be my birthday weekend?? :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  
Robert


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 16 2006, 04:16 PM~4862161
> *pre reg is in the mail...Bird, do I get a discount since that will be my birthday weekend?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> Robert
> *


No but I'll hook you up with passes to our pre party hosted by Xavier the x-man. Kita I got you taken care of also UCE aswell as toro. You guys were too much last year. Hit me up on Saturday when you move in and I'll hook you up. Maybe the X-Man will buy you a drink aswelll


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 16 2006, 06:50 PM~4863702
> *No but I'll hook you up with passes to our pre party hosted by Xavier the x-man.  Kita I got you taken care of also UCE  aswell as toro.  You guys were too much last year.  Hit me up on Saturday when you move in and I'll hook you up.    Maybe the X-Man will buy you a drink aswelll
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 26 2006, 09:20 PM~4713626
> *Sunday September 3rd.   San Diego Convention Center.   Move in only on Saturday.    We will have pre registrations up on our web site soon!!!!!!!     Mark your calendars.   More to be announced in the upcoming days.   Hope to see the big club displays again by-   Oldies---Groupe---Amigos---Klique---Majestics---And more
> *


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 16 2006, 07:54 PM~4863735
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



Hey BIG RICH!

I'll buy you drink too if you don't go to the big "A" :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 23 2006, 06:14 PM~4914565
> *Hey BIG RICH!
> 
> I'll buy you drink too if you don't go to the big "A"  :biggrin:
> *


  LOL


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ONLY 7 MONTHS TO GO :uh:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

If I had to pick one show to participate in this year it would be this one.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Feb 26 2006, 11:21 PM~4935315
> *If I had to pick one show to participate in this year it would be this one.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 8 2006, 10:18 PM~4807805
> *Pre registrations are available on our website for any interested.  This years show will be pre reg onlywww.superindoorcustomcarshow.com
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: BAD ASS SHOW WITH BAD ASS CARS


----------



## crown town baller (Feb 24, 2006)

[attachmentid=494647]this show was off the hook i had a good time lots pretty girls there


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 1 2006, 01:32 PM~4954165
> *:cheesy: BAD ASS SHOW WITH BAD ASS CARS
> *


Big Rich,
Thanks for the shot of my homies Cadi, "After Life". Can't wait for this years show, we'll be there again. :biggrin: 

David
Life in San Diego
Car Club


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 9 2006, 11:49 PM~5015526
> *Big Rich,
> Thanks for the shot of my homies Cadi, "After Life". Can't wait for this years show, we'll be there again.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller (Feb 24, 2006)

[attachmentid=496026]  good show


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:    :biggrin: :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'M THERE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2006, 02:42 PM~5026821
> *
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 5 2006, 08:17 PM~5187139
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 5 2006, 07:17 PM~5187139
> *
> *


We had to work out a few things with the convention center but finally got them done and we are back on track. Again registrations can be found on our web site


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up bird


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 5 2006, 07:59 PM~5187377
> *what up bird
> *


What up dogg, How u doing out there??? Hows your Dad?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks homie for asking about my dad, he is actually doing pretty damn good. its alittle rough out here, you may have heard :uh: its all good hopefully can make it out for this one


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 5 2006, 08:04 PM~5187412
> *thanks homie for asking about my dad, he is actually doing pretty damn good. its alittle rough out here, you may have heard :uh: its all good hopefully can make it out for this one
> *


Hopefully you do come out, I think its one you dont want to miss. Alot of good feedback from the older legendary clubs


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah it looked like i real show, with alot of top notch cars and clubs. may not bring the cars but i think i will fly out


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 08:44 PM~5187693
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 26 2006, 09:20 PM~4713626
> *Sunday September 3rd.  San Diego Convention Center.  Move in only on Saturday.    We will have pre registrations up on our web site soon!!!!!!!    Mark your calendars.  More to be announced in the upcoming days.  Hope to see the big club displays again by-  Oldies---Groupe---Amigos---Klique---Majestics---And more
> *


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW, BUT COULD BE BETTER WITH SOME HOPS.......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 9 2006, 08:14 AM~5206655
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ONLY 5 MORE MONTHS TO GO :uh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 26 2006, 09:20 PM~4713626
> *Sunday September 3rd.  San Diego Convention Center.  Move in only on Saturday.    We will have pre registrations up on our web site soon!!!!!!!    Mark your calendars.  More to be announced in the upcoming days.  Hope to see the big club displays again by-  Oldies---Groupe---Amigos---Klique---Majestics---And more
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 26 2006, 09:20 PM~4713626
> *Sunday September 3rd.  San Diego Convention Center.  Move in only on Saturday.    We will have pre registrations up on our web site soon!!!!!!!    Mark your calendars.  More to be announced in the upcoming days.  Hope to see the big club displays again by-  Oldies---Groupe---Amigos---Klique---Majestics---And more
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

You know Groupe will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

and Goodtimes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 27 2006, 10:02 PM~5329677
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 16 2006, 02:06 PM~5254268
> *ONLY 5 MORE MONTHS TO GO  :uh:
> *


MAKE IT 4 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

fO SHO' can't wait Nu Image c.c. will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT THE FOR THE HOMIE BIRD


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 16 2006, 11:31 AM~5253579
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

What Up Bird


----------



## scanless (May 15, 2006)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

TTT for a good show. Bird hasn't been able to get online.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 15 2006, 11:41 AM~5612308
> *
> *



Ya taken your carro? I want to see the '58 from the OC. :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 15 2006, 05:34 PM~5614288
> *Ya taken your carro?  I want to see the '58 from the OC.  :0
> *


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 15 2006, 06:34 PM~5614288
> *Ya taken your carro?  I want to see the '58 from the OC.  :0
> *


thats a ways off. was attempting to finish something else for then, shall see.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Hell Yeah!! I'll be back for this one! I'll be back in town in 3 weeks!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WELL THIS WILL BE THE NEXT SHOW IM ATTENDING. DAMN I GOT A LONG ASS WAIT. TIME ALWAYS FLIES IN THE SUMMER ANYWAY. SEPT WILL BE HERE B4 U KNOW IT. :cheesy:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

to the top for a GOOD show. whatever else is going on that weekend, ditch it and come see NEW cars bust out.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

YEP HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR SO WE'LL SEE YOU AGAIN THIS YEAR


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 26 2006, 09:20 PM~4713626
> *Sunday September 3rd.  San Diego Convention Center.  Move in only on Saturday.    We will have pre registrations up on our web site soon!!!!!!!    Mark your calendars.  More to be announced in the upcoming days.  Hope to see the big club displays again by-  Oldies---Groupe---Amigos---Klique---Majestics---And more
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Paul! Come down for this!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 11 2006, 05:44 PM~5755443
> *Paul!  Come down for this!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>We will be there for the only "ALL Indoor show in the Southland"</span>*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 14 2006, 07:24 AM~5772404
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>We will be there for the only "ALL Indoor show in the Southland"</span>
> *


YOU WONT BE DISSAPOINTED,,,,,,,,,AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES ARE BIGGER THAN LRM S ,1ST PLACE TROPHIES :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 14 2006, 01:27 PM~5773842
> *YOU WONT BE DISSAPOINTED,,,,,,,,,AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES ARE BIGGER THAN LRM S ,1ST PLACE TROPHIES :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 14 2006, 12:27 PM~5773842
> *YOU WONT BE DISSAPOINTED,,,,,,,,,AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES ARE BIGGER THAN LRM S ,1ST PLACE TROPHIES :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 14 2006, 07:24 AM~5772404
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>We will be there for the only "ALL Indoor show in the Southland"</span>
> *


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 16 2006, 05:36 PM~5784331
> *yup
> *


 :uh: ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 14 2006, 01:27 PM~5773842
> *YOU WONT BE DISSAPOINTED,,,,,,,,,AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES ARE BIGGER THAN LRM S ,1ST PLACE TROPHIES :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

WHATS UP BIRD THIS IS LUIS "LOUIE" I THINK PELON PROB. TALKED TO U ALREADY SO WHATS CRAKIN DAWG ARE U READY FOR SHOW YET


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 18 2006, 08:39 PM~5799764
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jul 18 2006, 10:41 PM~5800067
> *WHATS UP BIRD THIS IS LUIS "LOUIE" I THINK PELON PROB. TALKED TO U ALREADY SO WHATS CRAKIN DAWG ARE U READY FOR SHOW YET
> *


Yea were ready, just trying to tie up some loose ends with performers or artist.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 19 2006, 12:02 AM~5800453
> *Yea were ready,  just trying to tie up some loose ends with performers or artist.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

I HEARD *MENUDO*WILL BE PERFORMING,AND ALSO ABBA WILL BE DOING BIRDS FAVORITE SONG*DANCING QUEEN* :ugh: :ugh: :wave:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 19 2006, 08:04 AM~5801572
> *I HEARD MENUDOWILL BE PERFORMING,AND ALSO ABBA WILL BE DOING BIRDS FAVORITE SONGDANCING QUEEN :ugh:  :ugh:  :wave:
> *



:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 19 2006, 08:04 AM~5801572
> *I HEARD MENUDOWILL BE PERFORMING,AND ALSO ABBA WILL BE DOING BIRDS FAVORITE SONGDANCING QUEEN :ugh:  :ugh:  :wave:
> *



Were bringing Abba just for you Big Buddy. I didnt want to let all these people know your nick name but here it goes" DANCING QUEEN"


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 19 2006, 05:07 PM~5804624
> *Were bringing Abba just for you Big Buddy.      I didnt want to let all these people know your nick name  but here it goes"  DANCING QUEEN"
> *


sup bird tttttttttttttttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2006, 04:10 PM~5804650
> *sup bird  tttttttttttttttt
> *


What up Smiley , Just trying to finalize a few things for the car show. How you doing


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 19 2006, 04:07 PM~5804624
> *Were bringing Abba just for you Big Buddy.      I didnt want to let all these people know your nick name  but here it goes"  DANCING QUEEN"
> *


thats you fool!!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr7qFbaV1e0

Should be running on TV soon!!! :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 19 2006, 05:14 PM~5804674
> *What up Smiley ,      Just trying to finalize a few things for the car show.    How you doing
> *


YOU KNOW BUNCH OF DRAMA :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ILL BE BRINGING MY MYSPACE HOODRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 20 2006, 04:26 PM~5812038
> *YOU KNOW  BUNCH  OF DRAMA  :biggrin:
> *


AYE CHISME :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 20 2006, 10:43 PM~5813935
> *AYE CHISME :uh:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2006, 07:40 AM~5815487
> *:biggrin:
> *


Leave the drama in La when you come down to the Big SD


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 21 2006, 03:39 PM~5818265
> *Leave the drama in La when you come down to the Big SD
> *


big sd has just as much


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 21 2006, 05:24 PM~5818559
> *big sd has just as much
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 21 2006, 03:39 PM~5818265
> *Leave the drama in La when you come down to the Big SD
> *


SPEAKING OF DRAMA SECURITY ALMOST SWEATTED ME AT LAST YEARS SHOW CUZ I WAS WALKIN AROUND WITH HENNY IN MY SODA. I GUESS HE COULD SMELL IT. THIS YEAR IM DOWNING MY SHIT IN THE 21+ BEER SECTION.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 21 2006, 04:24 PM~5818559
> *big sd has just as much
> *


What ever their Big Buddy, I dont think so


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

Do you have to let the imports in? :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 20 2006, 03:53 PM~5811789
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr7qFbaV1e0
> 
> Should be running on TV soon!!!  :0
> *



Looks good X, we should flood myspace with it.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 21 2006, 09:48 PM~5820364
> *Do you have to let the imports in?  :biggrin:
> *


You know we actually dont get to many imports believe it or not. The SUV scene is picking up though. We are getting a good following with the trational lowriders from the major clubs. You wont be disappointed this year I guarantee


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 21 2006, 09:04 PM~5820149
> *What ever  their Big Buddy,  I dont think so
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 21 2006, 10:15 PM~5820450
> *You know we actually dont get to many imports believe it or not.    The SUV scene is picking up though.      We are getting a good following with the trational lowriders from the major clubs.  You wont be disappointed this year I guarantee
> *


I know i won't. SUVs have been showing in bunches around here. Not my thing, but it is revenue


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 24 2006, 12:50 PM~5832848
> *I know i won't. SUVs  have been showing in bunches around here. Not my thing, but it is revenue
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 25 2006, 12:01 PM~5839717
> *:0
> *



For the older clubs that have asked to have their club banner hang from the rafters we are working on that this week and will let everyone know the status. Their might be a small fee to help pay the union costs of the employee at the convention center but it shouldnt be much.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WHY DID THEY STOP THE BIKINI CONTEST? I WAS WATCHIN THE ONE FROM 2002 ON THE OG RIDER DVD AND BITCHES WERE GETTIN NAKED :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 25 2006, 09:21 PM~5842724
> *For the older clubs that have asked to have their club banner hang from the rafters we are working on that this week and will let everyone know the status.    Their might be a small fee to help pay the union costs of the employee at the convention center but it shouldnt be much.
> *


bird whats up with the bark says no bark :dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 26 2006, 12:59 AM~5844057
> *WHY DID THEY STOP THE BIKINI CONTEST? I WAS WATCHIN THE ONE FROM 2002 ON THE OG RIDER DVD AND BITCHES WERE GETTIN NAKED  :0  :0  :0
> *


We are bringing the Bikini contest back with hopefully a major headline sponsor, Dont trip.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 26 2006, 08:00 AM~5845052
> *bird whats  up  with the bark says no bark  :dunno:
> *


Smiley,

It cost us $1500 for clean up last year and that was mainly due to all the bark that was left


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 26 2006, 12:59 AM~5844057
> *WHY DID THEY STOP THE BIKINI CONTEST? I WAS WATCHIN THE ONE FROM 2002 ON THE OG RIDER DVD AND BITCHES WERE GETTIN NAKED  :0  :0  :0
> *


THAT WAS STR8 CLOWNIN,,,,,,,THE GOOD OLE DAYS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 26 2006, 07:44 PM~5849090
> *Smiley,
> 
> It cost us $1500 for clean up last year and that was mainly due to all the bark that was left
> *


ILL CLEAN UP FOR 1000.00 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2006, 07:48 PM~5849125
> *THAT WAS STR8 CLOWNIN,,,,,,,THE GOOD OLE DAYS
> *


Its the same staff their buddy


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 26 2006, 08:44 PM~5849090
> *Smiley,
> 
> It cost us $1500 for clean up last year and that was mainly due to all the bark that was left
> *


 :angry: what about my display


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 26 2006, 09:56 PM~5849856
> *:angry: what  about my display
> *


You got carpet dont you???????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 26 2006, 07:51 PM~5849147
> *Its the same staff their buddy
> *


NOPE :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2006, 10:20 PM~5849999
> *NOPE :cheesy:
> *


What ever, Missing one person, but I used to run all that too!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 26 2006, 11:19 PM~5849996
> *You got carpet dont you???????
> *


i cant afford carpet


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Sup Bird I been hearing this is gonna be the place to be this year alot of big clubs going Gonna be the biggest and best yet lets hope you can fill it with all traditional lowriders and not depend on any suv's or euros. We been spreding the word and telling everyone this is the show to be at. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 26 2006, 10:22 PM~5850012
> *What ever,      Missing one person,  but I used to run all that too!!!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 27 2006, 07:55 AM~5851390
> *i cant afford  carpet
> *



Maybe when you sell the hummer you can buy some carpet??????


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 27 2006, 04:55 PM~5854247
> *Maybe when you sell the hummer you can buy some carpet??????
> *


when i sell the hummer i`ll buy a house :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 27 2006, 07:20 PM~5855294
> *when i sell the hummer i`ll buy a house  :biggrin:
> *


And another Junk Yard :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 27 2006, 08:43 PM~5856038
> *And another Junk Yard :biggrin:
> *


You know I got love for you Smiley but we are not allowing bark. Get some carpet to go with the coffins you got


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 27 2006, 09:43 PM~5856038
> *And another Junk Yard :biggrin:
> *


i have to think what i can use for display


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 27 2006, 08:16 AM~5851476
> *Sup Bird I been hearing this is gonna be the place to be this year alot of big clubs going Gonna be the biggest and best yet lets hope you can fill it with all traditional lowriders and not depend on any suv's or euros. We been spreding the word and telling everyone this is the show to be at.  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up to the fellas at traditional Magazine, You guys are doing good, alot of good feedback and talk about the magazine down in the Big SD.

This show is gonna be one not to miss I guarantee you that. I got confirmation from Lifestyles car club this afternoon. I think 20-30 cars plus Las Vegas will be on display. This will be a first pretty much in a long time to have them indoors down here in San Diego. I also talked with Peter and Ray from Techniques a couple weeks back and they said they might make the trip. My buddy Mike espinoza from Together is trying to finish his car also so we'll see. All the older and bigger clubs are showing strong


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

POST THE FLYER WHEN ITS DONE. NEED TO ADD IT IT MY MYSPACE EVENTS


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 27 2006, 08:59 PM~5856128
> *POST THE FLYER WHEN ITS DONE. NEED TO ADD IT IT MY MYSPACE EVENTS
> *


www.myspace.com/sicc_carshow


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 27 2006, 08:48 PM~5856075
> *i have to  think what  i can  use  for  display
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 28 2006, 06:11 AM~5857646
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 8 2006, 10:18 PM~4807805
> *Pre registrations are available on our website for any interested.  This years show will be pre reg onlywww.superindoorcustomcarshow.com
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 28 2006, 10:28 PM~5862359
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT OUR PRE REG BIRD :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 28 2006, 09:30 PM~5862370
> *YOU GOT  OUR PRE REG BIRD  :biggrin:
> *


I got yours, Big Richs, and D macks


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 28 2006, 10:32 PM~5862389
> *I got yours,  Big Richs,  and D macks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 28 2006, 09:32 PM~5862389
> *I got yours,  Big Richs,  and D macks
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2006, 07:49 PM~5849134
> *ILL CLEAN UP FOR 1000.00 :biggrin:
> *


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 28 2006, 11:01 PM~5862813
> *TTT :cheesy:
> *


I' ll keep you as an option big buddy


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 29 2006, 07:56 AM~5863764
> *I' ll keep you as an option big buddy
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jul 29 2006, 10:16 AM~5864217
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 28 2006, 09:28 PM~5862359
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTTTTT


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jul 31 2006, 12:04 PM~5875102
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jul 31 2006, 12:04 PM~5875102
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jul 31 2006, 12:04 PM~5875102
> *
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

We are getting close gonna be a great show we are really looking forward to it


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IM GONNA BOOK MY HOTEL NEXT WEEK. SAME AS LAST YEAR. WYNDHAM SUITES. NICE HOTEL AND WALKING DISTANCE FROM GASLAMP & CONV CTR. AINT GOTTA WORRY BOUT NO DUI'S.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 3 2006, 09:46 AM~5708259
> *to the top for a GOOD show. whatever else is going on that weekend, ditch it and come see NEW cars bust out.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 31 2006, 04:30 PM~5876991
> *We are getting close gonna be a great show we are really looking forward to it
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 2 2006, 04:50 PM~5891240
> *
> *



DO something BIRD!!! :0 

I need some flyers I'm going back home this weekend!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2006, 05:00 PM~5891300
> *DO something BIRD!!!    :0
> 
> I need some flyers I'm going back home this weekend!
> *


The new flyer and posters are going to print in the morning. What? Go check on traffic or something. Bother Kelly Cruze


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up bird cant wait for a great show


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt for bird


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 2 2006, 05:04 PM~5891315
> *The new flyer and posters are going to print in the morning.    What?  Go check on traffic or something.    Bother Kelly Cruze
> *



GO GET MY CHROME! :angry:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2006, 05:55 PM~5891516
> *GO GET MY CHROME!  :angry:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

[img=http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/438/carshoot148gh5.jpg]


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 2 2006, 06:00 PM~5891550
> *URL=http://imageshack.us]
> 
> 
> ...




WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING HER? COCHINOS :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2006, 06:42 PM~5891792
> *WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING HER?  COCHINOS :biggrin:
> *


SECRET


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 2 2006, 05:11 PM~5891331
> *
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 3 2006, 06:44 AM~5894396
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2006, 08:37 AM~5894743
> *TTT
> *


X2 SEE YOU THERE SMILEY, WHERE YOU STAYING AT ?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 3 2006, 08:37 AM~5894748
> *X2 SEE YOU THERE SMILEY, WHERE YOU STAYING AT ?
> *


WE STAYIN AT SUPER 8 WE CAN T BE LIKE YOU. YOU PROBABLY STAYIN AT THE HOLIDAY INN


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2006, 08:55 AM~5894831
> *WE  STAYIN AT  SUPER 8  WE CAN T BE  LIKE  YOU.  YOU PROBABLY STAYIN AT  THE HOLIDAY  INN
> *


WE RENTED A MOTOR HOME :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 2 2006, 05:11 PM~5891331
> *
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 2 2006, 05:11 PM~5891331
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 4 2006, 07:59 PM~5905471
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 4 2006, 09:19 PM~5905812
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 4 2006, 09:19 PM~5905812
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 2 2006, 05:11 PM~5891331
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

NO FOOTBALL GAMES SCHEDUELED THAT DAY TO WATCH ON THE BIG SCREEN IN THE BEER SECTION LIKE LAST YEAR


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 7 2006, 11:07 PM~5922516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Last years show :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 8 2006, 09:52 AM~5924527
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

MAYBE ITS BEEN ASKED BEFORE BUT WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN AND WHAT DAY? THANKS


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.superindoorcustomcarshow.com/pdf/sicccarreg06.pdf

Sat 7am-7pm. Prereg before Aug 19th


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 8 2006, 01:47 PM~5925993
> *http://www.superindoorcustomcarshow.com/pdf/sicccarreg06.pdf
> 
> Sat 7am-7pm. Prereg before Aug 19th
> *


 :biggrin: Good lookin out Traditional Lowriding


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 2 2006, 05:11 PM~5891331
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Two years ago was good too!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Aug 8 2006, 04:50 PM~5927280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New Wave will be in the house


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:biggrin: Keep up the good work BIRD!


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Aren't you suppose to be working X-Man?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Aug 8 2006, 04:54 PM~5927309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Last year 2005


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Im sure Louie will be getting with you guys later :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Aug 8 2006, 04:56 PM~5927323
> *Aren't you suppose to be working X-Man?
> *



I am working!!!! It's called "SHOW PREP", I'm doing research on lowriders. :biggrin: 

I also need to know who's coming down to San Diego and competing with the BEST of the BEST! :0 I heard ONLY THE FINEST CARS AND CAR CLUBS will be showing up for this ONE.  Those who don't make it will either be at another GREAT SHOW in SAN JOSE(Street Low) or CAMPING(while their cars will be parked in the garage)!!!!!!


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey! X-Man, recognize the car in the background? :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Aug 8 2006, 05:08 PM~5927380
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cant wait to seee how he displays his car this time


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 8 2006, 05:44 PM~5927641
> *Cant wait to seee how he displays his car this time
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

sneak peek of this years trophys!!! i hope you dont mind bird :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

3rd place trophy...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 8 2006, 06:40 PM~5928032
> *sneak peek of this years trophys!!! i hope you dont mind bird :0
> 
> *


I see you visited National city trophy there Habib. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 8 2006, 05:19 PM~5927452
> *I am working!!!!  It's called "SHOW PREP", I'm doing research on lowriders.  :biggrin:
> 
> I also need to know who's coming down to San Diego and competing with the BEST of the BEST!  :0  I heard ONLY THE FINEST CARS AND CAR CLUBS will be showing up for this ONE.    Those who don't make it will either be at another GREAT SHOW in SAN JOSE(Street Low) or CAMPING(while their cars will be parked in the garage)!!!!!!
> *


if anyone misses the show, theyll be hating life later, cause might be a once in a lifetime opportunity to see certain vehicles.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 8 2006, 11:58 PM~5930528
> *if anyone misses the show, theyll be hating life later, cause might be a once in a lifetime opportunity to see certain vehicles.
> *


DONT FORGET THE BIKINI CONTEST THAT GETS DOWN AND DIRTY :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 8 2006, 11:58 PM~5930528
> *if anyone misses the show, theyll be hating life later, cause might be a once in a lifetime opportunity to see certain vehicles.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 2 2006, 05:11 PM~5891331
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 9 2006, 11:58 AM~5933024
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 9 2006, 11:51 AM~5933405
> *TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

LAST YEARS SHOW IS ON THE NEW STREET STARS DVD, THERE WERE SO MANY QUALITY CARS THERE THAT I WAS HARD NOT TO SHOW THEM ALL, 25 MINUTES OF THIS SHOW IS FEATURED ON THE DVD, THANKS TO BIRD FOR EVERYTHING, GIVE ME A CALL BIG OG.

HERES THE INTRO CLIP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY


----------



## angelflsts (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 27 2006, 05:36 PM~4719539
> *I think UCE FAMILY might have to make this show mandatory for the west coast regions this year !!
> *



What's up stranger? You guys (and girls) heading out to this one? Got any hook-ups for rooms?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 9 2006, 04:45 PM~5935755
> *LAST YEARS SHOW IS ON THE NEW STREET STARS DVD, THERE WERE SO MANY QUALITY CARS THERE THAT I WAS HARD NOT TO SHOW THEM ALL, 25 MINUTES OF THIS SHOW IS FEATURED ON THE DVD, THANKS TO BIRD FOR EVERYTHING, GIVE ME A CALL BIG OG.
> 
> HERES THE INTRO CLIP
> ...



DAMM! Big Nick you have to save me one!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 9 2006, 04:19 PM~5935981
> *DAMM!  Big Nick you have to save me one!!!!    :biggrin:
> *



we never got together last year but ill make sure you and your listeners get some, see you soon homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 9 2006, 09:25 PM~5938192
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2006, 06:17 AM~5939718
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 9 2006, 11:51 AM~5933405
> *TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Just to let everyone know in the Big SD I know we still have trouble finding the new Traditional magazine. You can stop by there booth at the super Indoor car show and pick up the latest issue. They are a proud sponsor and supporter of tis event


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2006, 09:24 PM~5945530
> *Just to let everyone know in the Big SD I know we still have trouble finding the new Traditional magazine.  You can stop by there booth at the super Indoor car show and pick up the latest issue.    They are a proud sponsor and supporter of tis event
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2006, 10:24 PM~5945530
> *Just to let everyone know in the Big SD I know we still have trouble finding the new Traditional magazine.  You can stop by there booth at the super Indoor car show and pick up the latest issue.    They are a proud sponsor and supporter of tis event
> *



we will have all 4 issues for sale


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2006, 10:24 PM~5945530
> *Just to let everyone know in the Big SD I know we still have trouble finding the new Traditional magazine.  You can stop by there booth at the super Indoor car show and pick up the latest issue.    They are a proud sponsor and supporter of tis event
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 26 2006, 09:20 PM~4713626
> *Sunday September 3rd.  San Diego Convention Center.  Move in only on Saturday.    We will have pre registrations up on our web site soon!!!!!!!    Mark your calendars.  More to be announced in the upcoming days.  Hope to see the big club displays again by-  Oldies---Groupe---Amigos---Klique---Majestics---And more
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

nice finnally a near buy excitment car show ill be there being my first time in san diego show thanks everyone for making this happend :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT FOR MY BOY BIRD :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 11 2006, 08:48 AM~5947156
> *TTT FOR  MY BOY BIRD  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 11 2006, 08:08 AM~5947229
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 11 2006, 05:11 PM~5950142
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 12 2006, 09:40 AM~5953130
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 2 2006, 05:11 PM~5891331
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 13 2006, 08:34 PM~5961946
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 14 2006, 05:29 PM~5967639
> *ttt
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

................ :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Sent my pre reg Today hopefully it gets their in time


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Aug 15 2006, 09:05 PM~5976660
> *Sent my pre reg Today hopefully it gets their in time
> *


No problem if its a couple days late, We'll take care of you. Espeacially since your an out of town


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

COMEING IN TOWN THEN SO I'LL BE THERE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 15 2006, 10:17 PM~5977143
> *No problem if its a couple days late,  We'll take care of you.  Espeacially since your an out of town
> *



DANG!!! You don't even do that to folks that are from your own town! I'm going camping that weekend! :biggrin: NOT! 

Back bumper TTT!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HERES A FEW PICS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

HEY BIRDY HOWS IT GOING ?REMEMBER ME!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 15 2006, 10:17 PM~5977143
> *No problem if its a couple days late,  We'll take care of you.  Espeacially since your an out of town
> *


Is there a wagon and panels categorie


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

T.T.T ....GONNA GET FUKED UP................. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

TTT....going back to cali. :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

GUESS EVERYONE HEADED TO TJ THE NITE B4. I'LL BE AT THE GASLAMP. THANKS TO MUSTANG SALLI FOR SUGGESTING THE E STREET LOUNGE. SHIT WAS CRACKIN BACK IN JUNE. IM GOIN AGAIN!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ILL BE THERE BIRD, THIS IS EDWIN IM DRIVING MY SHIT DOWN THERE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 18 2006, 01:48 AM~5992388
> *GUESS EVERYONE HEADED TO TJ THE NITE B4. I'LL BE AT THE GASLAMP. THANKS TO MUSTANG SALLI FOR SUGGESTING THE E STREET LOUNGE. SHIT WAS CRACKIN BACK IN JUNE. IM GOIN AGAIN!
> *



"E" street is not there anymore! New joint now BELO.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 18 2006, 02:07 PM~5995709
> *"E" street is not there anymore!  New joint now BELO.
> *


THATS IT. I FORGOT THE NEW NAME. SALLI GAVE ME THE OLD ONE.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Aug 18 2006, 10:47 AM~5994413
> *ILL BE THERE BIRD, THIS IS EDWIN IM DRIVING MY SHIT DOWN THERE!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Cool, It will be good to see you down here again.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 18 2006, 08:09 PM~5997873
> *Cool,    It will be good to see you down here again.
> *


Pre reg deadline is marked August 19th but if you do plan on showing still send in your registrations by this thursday. We still have plenty of room and already ordered another hall.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

HEY BIRD HIT ME UP CAUSE IM TRYING TO REGISTER


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*HERES A CLIP FROM LAST YEARS SHOW ON THE NEW STREET STARS DVD, DONT TRIP ON THE QUALITY I HAD TO COMPRESS IT FOR THE NET, ME AND JOHNNY WILL BE AT THE SHOW, COME SEE US AT THE BOOTH...* 

CLICK HERE


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 21 2006, 04:17 PM~6012248
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 21 2006, 10:33 PM~6015271
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY BIRD WHERE CAN I GET THE TICKETS AT HIGHLAND I HERD IT ON MAGIC 92.5 BUT ALL I KNOW ITS IN HIGHLAND


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Aug 21 2006, 10:10 PM~6015460
> *HEY BIRD WHERE CAN I GET THE TICKETS AT HIGHLAND I HERD IT ON MAGIC 92.5 BUT ALL I KNOW ITS IN HIGHLAND
> *


ez toys on 2nd street & highland ave :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 21 2006, 11:12 PM~6015474
> *ez toys on 2nd street & highland ave :biggrin:
> *


THANKX MAN 
NICE AVTAR THATS CHICOS 63 RIGHT? MY UNCLE BUILD THE SETUP ON THAT CAR


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Aug 21 2006, 10:13 PM~6015488
> *THANKX MAN
> NICE AVTAR THATS CHICOS 63 RIGHT? MY UNCLE BUILD THE SETUP ON THAT CAR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Aug 21 2006, 11:13 PM~6015488
> *THANKX MAN
> NICE AVTAR THATS CHICOS 63 RIGHT? MY UNCLE BUILD THE SETUP ON THAT CAR
> *



since i took the picture ill say thanks to


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 22 2006, 08:42 AM~6017146
> *since i took the picture ill say thanks to
> *


 :0 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 22 2006, 01:37 PM~6018588
> *:0
> *


If anyone or any club is interested in coming pm me . We still have limited space. We are getting numerous phone calls. Or call 619-829-9097


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt for bird


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Bird, dvds are in the mail Big Homie........


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 23 2006, 07:53 PM~6028989
> *ttt
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 24 2006, 07:26 AM~6031520
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I've heard alot of good thins about this show, I'm just a small time show-promotor but I hope be on this level somdeday soon


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 24 2006, 01:45 PM~6034371
> *I've heard alot of good thins about this show, I'm just a small time show-promotor but I hope be on this level somdeday soon
> *


Alot of hard work and making sure you take care of the participants the ones who make the show. We have the nicest and biggest class trophys you will ever get !!!! Guaranteed!!!!!! We have 10 turntables in the floor plan from various clubs. The participants and clubs have helped us get to this point and thats one thing we dont forget. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 24 2006, 03:41 PM~6035731
> *Alot of hard work and making sure you take care of the participants the ones who make the show.     We have the nicest and biggest class trophys you will ever get !!!!    Guaranteed!!!!!!    We have 10 turntables in the floor plan from various clubs.     The participants and clubs have helped us get to this point and thats one thing we dont forget.     Thanks for the compliments
> *


:tears: bird, your the man!!!! :biggrin: wheres my chrome!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 24 2006, 04:44 PM~6035754
> *:tears: bird, your the man!!!! :biggrin: wheres my chrome!!
> *



What he said! "Where's my chrome?" Habib, you rolling your car out this year? I know it's ready. Don't be hidding it like "Orange County '58"! :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

no chrome no show!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 24 2006, 04:56 PM~6035840
> *
> :0
> *




I knew you were holding out on ME!!! you NALGA! Looks good. :thumbsup: 
I'm still waiting for my spinners from BIRD!!! 

BIRD not only promotes but he does chrome too and Lowrides and every once in a while he takes folks on a tour of TJ. :0 Bird, you need to come up to San Jose and see how we ride up here! Every weekend!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 24 2006, 05:18 PM~6035986
> *I knew you were holding out on ME!!! you NALGA!  Looks good.  :thumbsup:
> I'm still waiting for my spinners from BIRD!!!
> 
> ...


I'm already knowing how you guys do it up there. I'm ready to throw a show up there next year. Its in the makings as we speak.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt 1 more week i`m bringing bark :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

REAL NICE SHOW ILL BE THERE!!!!!! SAVE ME A SPOT BIRD


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 24 2006, 07:38 PM~6037066
> *ttt 1 more week  i`m bringing  bark  :biggrin:
> *


No Bark fucker


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Aug 24 2006, 07:50 PM~6037170
> *REAL NICE SHOW ILL BE THERE!!!!!! SAVE ME A SPOT BIRD
> *


Edwin, How many cars are coming from Goodtimes


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

If you haven't been to this show you're missing out. It keeps getting better every year. The location is the nicest you'll find and there's not too many indoor shows in Southern Cali anymore. There's nothing like seeing some of the baddest Lowriders around under that indoor lighting. If you've never been to San Diego nows the time. Bring the whole familia, there's plenty to see and do all within walking distance of the show. In addition, Chicano Park is right down the street off Harbor drive. Check it out! SHAA! :biggrin: 

David 
LIFE in San Diego
Car Club


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 24 2006, 04:52 PM~6035805
> *What he said!  "Where's my chrome?"  Habib, you rolling your car out this year?  I know it's ready.  Don't be hidding it like "Orange County '58"!    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 24 2006, 11:21 PM~6038385
> *No Bark fucker
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 25 2006, 01:17 PM~6042638
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WHO HAS THE COUPONS FOR FREE PARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 20 2006, 10:38 PM~6008159
> *HERES A CLIP FROM LAST YEARS SHOW ON THE NEW STREET STARS DVD, DONT TRIP ON THE QUALITY I HAD TO COMPRESS IT FOR THE NET, ME AND JOHNNY WILL BE AT THE SHOW, COME SEE US AT THE BOOTH...
> 
> CLICK HERE
> *


Big Nick,

I got the videos today, Good lookin. You still coming down here right. You dont want to miss it. Picture the LA coliseum back in 1992. Over 12 turntables and 100s of candys


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2006, 07:01 PM~6044569
> *Big Nick,
> 
> I got the videos today,      Good lookin.        You still coming down here right.  You dont want to miss it.    Picture the LA coliseum back in 1992.  Over 12 turntables and 100s of candys
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

hopefully ill be able to make it down to SD next weekend... looked like it was a good show last year :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TAKE PLENTYY OF PICS


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 26 2006, 10:13 AM~6047293
> *TAKE  PLENTYY OF PICS
> *


wtf fool you going


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 27 2006, 12:31 PM~6053173
> *wtf  fool  you going
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 27 2006, 01:03 PM~6053351
> *
> *


Yea he's coming, My big mexican brother wouldnt miss it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 27 2006, 07:05 PM~6054645
> *Yea he's coming,    My big mexican brother wouldnt miss it
> *


he better :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 27 2006, 06:31 PM~6054783
> *he better  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:tears: :tears: I ONLY WILL GO IF SMILEY DRIVES HIS CAR LIKE ME,,,,NO TRAILER


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 27 2006, 07:34 PM~6055169
> *:tears:  :tears: I ONLY WILL GO IF SMILEY DRIVES  HIS CAR LIKE ME,,,,NO TRAILER
> *


Smiley can do that !!! Right Homie


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

HEY SMILEY WEN ARE YOU GUYS TAKING OFF AND ARE YOU DRIVING ?AND HOW MANY CARS ?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 28 2006, 09:19 AM~6058341
> *HEY SMILEY WEN ARE YOU GUYS TAKING OFF AND ARE YOU DRIVING ?AND HOW MANY CARS ?
> *


LEAVING FRIDAY NO I`M TOWING MY SHIT I HAVE A 2 INCH TUCK IF I DRIVE IT I HAVE TO GET A NEW TIRES WHEN I GET THERE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 27 2006, 08:34 PM~6055169
> *:tears:  :tears: I ONLY WILL GO IF SMILEY DRIVES  HIS CAR LIKE ME,,,,NO TRAILER
> *


FOOL YOU AINT GOT 2 INCH TUCK I WILL NEED NEW TIRES BY THE TIME I GET THERE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 27 2006, 08:36 PM~6055188
> *Smiley can do that !!!    Right Homie
> *


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 28 2006, 10:16 AM~6058601
> *LEAVING  FRIDAY  NO I`M TOWING MY SHIT  I HAVE  A 2 INCH TUCK IF I DRIVE  IT  I HAVE  TO  GET A NEW  TIRES WHEN  I GET  THERE  :biggrin:
> *


THEN PARADISE IS NOT GOING :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: A BIG BALLER LIKE YOU CAN BUY NEW TIRES ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 28 2006, 10:26 AM~6058613
> *THEN PARADISE IS NOT GOING :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin: A BIG BALLER LIKE YOU CAN BUY NEW TIRES ALL DAY EVERY DAY
> *


THAT AINT THE POINT ITS A HASSEL TAKING IT OFF AND EVERYTIME THEY PUT A NEW TIRE THEY SCRATCH MY SHIT :angry:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 28 2006, 10:29 AM~6058625
> *THAT AINT THE  POINT  ITS A HASSEL TAKING  IT OFF AND  EVERYTIME  THEY PUT A NEW  TIRE  THEY SCRATCH MY SHIT  :angry:
> *


AIGHT NO PROBLEM U JUST OWE ME THEN LOVER BOY, MISS V SAID TO KEEP AN EYE ON YOU AND TAKE PICS OF YOU DOING STUFF YOU SHOULDNT BE DOING UNLESS ITS WITH HER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

DRIVE IT CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 28 2006, 10:32 AM~6058641
> *DRIVE IT CABRON :biggrin:
> *


x2 cabron :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 28 2006, 10:19 AM~6058903
> *x2 cabron  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU DRIVING YOUR RIDE OUT THERE??????? :cheesy:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 28 2006, 12:19 PM~6059290
> *ARE YOU DRIVING YOUR RIDE OUT THERE??????? :cheesy:
> *


cutlass yes and paradise on a transporter :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 28 2006, 01:09 PM~6059614
> *cutlass yes and paradise on a transporter  :biggrin:
> *


lets do this james i`ll drive the paradise you drive the cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 28 2006, 12:09 PM~6059614
> *cutlass yes and paradise on a transporter  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 28 2006, 01:12 PM~6059628
> *lets do  this james i`ll drive  the paradise  you drive  the cutlass  :biggrin:
> *


BETTER YET JUST DRIVE THE CADI AND TAKE YOURSELF EXTRA TIRES AND ASK BIRD ABOUT A GOOD PLACE TO PUT YOUR TIRES ON AND THAT TAKES CARE OF THAT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Aug 25 2006, 06:01 PM~6044569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WILL DO, JUST COME DOWN AND TAKE THEM FOR YOUR SELF LIKE LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2006, 01:46 PM~6060190
> *NO PROBLEM BROTHA,ME AND JOHNNY WILL BE THERE @ THE BOOTH :biggrin:
> WILL DO, JUST COME DOWN AND TAKE THEM FOR YOUR SELF LIKE LAST YEAR :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 28 2006, 12:52 PM~6060237
> *:angry:
> *


what foo u know u liked it when the beeches, wanted you to take pics cause you had the big camera....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2006, 02:13 PM~6060398
> *what foo u know u liked it when the beeches, wanted you to take pics cause you had the big camera....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

t
t
t


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 28 2006, 12:25 PM~6059695
> *BETTER YET JUST DRIVE THE CADI AND TAKE YOURSELF EXTRA TIRES AND ASK BIRD ABOUT A GOOD PLACE TO PUT YOUR TIRES ON AND THAT TAKES CARE OF THAT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

can u just show up on sun morring and show your car or truck ? or is it like some show where u can only show if u show up on sat ? any info would be good thank u leo


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Aug 28 2006, 07:10 PM~6062122
> *can u  just show up on sun morring and show your car or truck ? or is it like some show where u can only show if u show up on sat ? any info would be good thank u leo
> *



no! It's not an X-man Sunday Morning Menudo get-together. :biggrin: 

It's a BIG INDOOR CAR SHOW! 

CALL THIS #619-829-9097 so you can register your car or truck. 

Will you be driving it in or are you gonna have it on a trailer? BIG RICH is driving his down from L.A.  Anyone else?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I MIGHT BE BROKE BY THE TIME I GET BACK HOME FROM THE SHOW BUT AT LEAST I FINALLY BOOKED MY ROOM AT THE WYNDHAM


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 28 2006, 11:56 PM~6063915
> *I MIGHT BE BROKE BY THE TIME I GET BACK HOME FROM THE SHOW BUT AT LEAST I FINALLY BOOKED MY ROOM AT THE WYNDHAM
> *



Im staying at the Marriot


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2006, 11:58 PM~6063927
> *Im staying at the Marriot
> *


U AINT THAT FAR FROM ME THEN I DONT THINK. I BET UR HOTEL GOT A BETTER VIEW OF THE OCEAN THO.  

SEND SOME HOES BY MY WAY IF U GOT LEFTOVERS! :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2006, 11:58 PM~6063927
> *Im staying at the Marriot
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 29 2006, 04:03 PM~6068181
> *ttt
> *


For those clubs who have been asking about hanging banners from the cieling, we regret that we wont be able to do that. The convention center wants an extra $1600 for hanging them


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 29 2006, 09:39 AM~6065517
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 29 2006, 04:17 PM~6068267
> *For those clubs who have been asking about hanging banners from the cieling,  we regret that we wont be able to do that.  The convention center wants an extra $1600 for hanging them
> *


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

Almost time. Who will be rolling down Sat.?


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2006, 10:58 PM~6063927
> *Im staying at the Marriot
> *



Brnet I will bring you that 5.20 so you can take it home.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

How much is this show? Im gonna be down there anyways.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Aug 30 2006, 02:23 PM~6074280
> *How much is this show? Im gonna be down there anyways.
> *


$40 .00 for you


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Aug 30 2006, 02:23 PM~6074280
> *How much is this show? Im gonna be down there anyways.
> *


$20 doolars at the door, which is pretty cheap considering its indoors, and the quality cars guaranteed


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 30 2006, 04:52 PM~6074792
> *$20 doolars at the door,  which is pretty cheap considering its indoors,    and the quality cars guaranteed
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 30 2006, 03:53 PM~6074805
> *ttt    :biggrin:
> *


Whats up smiley, You ready???? I am. Its gonna be good dog As far as vehicles and the # of them there is no room for disapointment all around. Lots of cars and competition at its best in every category


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 30 2006, 04:56 PM~6074830
> *Whats up smiley,    You ready????    I am.      Its gonna be good dog As far as vehicles and the # of them there is no room for disapointment all around.    Lots of cars and competition at its best in every category
> *


yes i`m ready except no bark :angry:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 30 2006, 04:03 PM~6074874
> *yes i`m ready  except  no bark  :angry:
> *


Get some carpet


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 30 2006, 05:31 PM~6075016
> *Get some carpet
> *


cant afford it :biggrin:have to spend all my money on gas :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

EVERYONE LOOK OUT FOR JOHNNY FROM STREET STARS OUT THERE VIDEO TAPING :biggrin: PICK UP A COPY OF THE NEW DVD FROM HIM  HERES A LIL CLIP FROM LAST YEARS SHOW

CLICK HERE


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 30 2006, 03:52 PM~6074792
> *$20 doolars at the door,  which is pretty cheap considering its indoors,    and the quality cars guaranteed
> *


Coo, Im spending a lot already cuz I planned a trip down there without even knowing about this. Gotta try to fit it in now.
Thanks


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Aug 30 2006, 05:52 PM~6075548
> *Coo, Im spending a lot already cuz I planned a trip down there without even knowing about this. Gotta try to fit it in now.
> Thanks
> *


MAN IM TIRED OF ALWAYS HELPIN U FOOS OUT. GIMMIE UR EMAIL ADDY. ILL PAYPAL U THE DAMN $20


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 30 2006, 08:04 PM~6076334
> *MAN IM TIRED OF ALWAYS HELPIN U FOOS OUT. GIMMIE UR EMAIL ADDY. ILL PAYPAL U THE DAMN $20
> *


Thank you, It will probobally be the best $20 you ever spent at a show


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 30 2006, 08:50 PM~6076947
> *Thank you,    It will probobally be the best $20 you ever spent at a show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 30 2006, 08:04 PM~6076334
> *MAN IM TIRED OF ALWAYS HELPIN U FOOS OUT. GIMMIE UR EMAIL ADDY. ILL PAYPAL U THE DAMN $20
> *


save that 20 ***** lets get faded


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 30 2006, 08:04 PM~6076334
> *MAN IM TIRED OF ALWAYS HELPIN U FOOS OUT. GIMMIE UR EMAIL ADDY. ILL PAYPAL U THE DAMN $20
> *


When did you ever help me pay for something? Mr. WHO HAS THE COUPONS FOR FREE PARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 30 2006, 10:07 PM~6077049
> *save that 20 ***** lets get faded
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Aug 31 2006, 01:41 AM~6077757
> *When did you ever help me pay for something?  Mr. WHO HAS THE COUPONS FOR FREE PARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Aug 31 2006, 01:41 AM~6077757
> *When did you ever help me pay for something?  Mr. WHO HAS THE COUPONS FOR FREE PARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

fucking marriot aint no joke 20.00 a day for parking WTF lol :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i will be there, i allready made a promise


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Aug 31 2006, 03:41 AM~6077757
> *When did you ever help me pay for something?  Mr. WHO HAS THE COUPONS FOR FREE PARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



hey k gee you gonna be there? we should meet up.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2006, 12:52 PM~6080462
> *fucking marriot aint no joke 20.00 a day for parking WTF lol  :biggrin:
> *


FIGURES. VALET AT THE WYNDHAM IS LIKE $40 :twak:

IM PARKIN MY SHIT ON THE STREET LIKE LAST YEAR. I GOT LUCKY LAST TIME AND FOUND A METER RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE HOTEL.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 31 2006, 08:49 PM~6083138
> *FIGURES.  VALET AT THE WYNDHAM IS LIKE $40 :twak:
> 
> IM PARKIN MY SHIT ON THE STREET LIKE LAST YEAR. I GOT LUCKY LAST TIME AND FOUND A METER RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE HOTEL.
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

KING OF RIMZ YOU ROLLING????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 31 2006, 09:43 PM~6083534
> *KING OF RIMZ YOU ROLLING????????? :biggrin:
> *


Just got in from tying up loose ends at the office. We are ready. History will go down in SD this weekend. You dont want to miss this show. We laid out the floor plans tonight and it looks real nice. We are very excited espeacially with the quality cars that are coming.

Lifestyle-Imperials-Together-Techniques-Klique(4chapters)-Groupe(4 chapters)-Techniques-Majestics(4 chapters)-Ultimate Riders-Amigos-Individuals-City-Reality-viejitos-oldies-New wave-Dukes and much more


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 1 2006, 12:38 AM~6084217
> *Just got in from tying up loose ends at the office.  We are ready.    History will go down in SD this weekend.      You dont want to miss this show.    We laid out the floor plans tonight and it looks real nice.    We are very excited espeacially with the quality cars that are coming.
> 
> Lifestyles-Imperials-Together-Techniques-Klique(4chapters)-Groupe(4 chapters)-Techniques-Majestics(4 chapters)-Ultimate Riders-Amigos-Individuals-City-Reality-viejitos-oldies-New wave-Dukes and much more
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

Lifestyles-Imperials-Together-Techniques-Klique(4chapters)-Groupe(4 chapters)-Techniques-Majestics(4 chapters)-Ultimate Riders-Amigos-Individuals-City-Reality-viejitos-oldies-New wave-Dukes and much more
[/quote]

LIFESTYLE. No S, IN LIFESTYLE. See you Saturday


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> Lifestyles-Imperials-Together-Techniques-Klique(4chapters)-Groupe(4 chapters)-Techniques-Majestics(4 chapters)-Ultimate Riders-Amigos-Individuals-City-Reality-viejitos-oldies-New wave-Dukes and much more


LIFESTYLE. No S, IN LIFESTYLE. See you Saturday 
[/quote]

I fixed it , Sorrrry about that


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

The show sounds like it's going to bad ass. I'm going to take a day off from work and take a 3 hour drive to check out the show.


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

The show sounds like it's going to bad ass. I'm going to take a day off from work and take a 3 hour drive to check out the show.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

Any1 got any wristbands? I will be down there 2nite...Some other plans got cancelled so I guess I'll be in attendance.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Sep 1 2006, 10:06 AM~6085921
> *Any1 got any wristbands? I will be down there 2nite...Some other plans got cancelled so I guess I'll be in attendance.
> *


YEAH AT THE DOOR WHEN YOU PAY 20.00


----------



## shutemdown (Sep 15, 2003)

what time do the doors open


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 1 2006, 11:38 AM~6086533
> *YEAH AT THE DOOR WHEN YOU PAY 20.00
> *


Is it not like the LRM shows? I guess it don't really matter.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes your right better than lr mag we can show more than 8-10 cars and get treated better thank you bird and your crew.Lets have a great show see you in s.d


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Sep 1 2006, 01:36 PM~6086763
> *Yes your right better than lr mag  we can show more than 8-10 cars and get treated better thank you bird and your crew.Lets  have a great show see you  in s.d
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 1 2006, 11:38 AM~6086533
> *YEAH AT THE DOOR WHEN YOU PAY 20.00
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 1 2006, 11:38 AM~6086533
> *YEAH AT THE DOOR WHEN YOU PAY 20.00
> *


10:00 am


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Sep 1 2006, 12:36 PM~6086763
> *Yes your right better than lr mag  we can show more than 8-10 cars and get treated better thank you bird and your crew.Lets  have a great show see you  in s.d
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ON OUR WAY... THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK THIS YEAR. LAST YEAR WAS TIGHT BUT THIS YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER.

LOOK OUT FOR THE LOWRIDER SCENE BOOTH..

WHAT UP BIRD!!! I TOLD YOU I WILL BE THERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 1 2006, 06:32 PM~6088832
> *ON OUR WAY... THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK THIS YEAR.  LAST YEAR WAS TIGHT BUT THIS YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER.
> 
> LOOK OUT FOR THE LOWRIDER SCENE BOOTH..
> ...


This show is gonna be off hook. We are feeling really good going into this one. This year will be off the hook


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 1 2006, 09:34 PM~6089946
> *This show is gonna be off hook.  We are feeling really good going into this one.  This year will be off the hook
> *


 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

this is on its way down there right now. all the way from fresno cali. good luck richie. take lots of pics.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LATE AS USUAL BUT IM ON MY WAY AS I SPEAK. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

good show looks like it is ALREDY full im on the 21st floor and i can see the cars lined up outside still lol


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 2 2006, 03:13 PM~6093010
> *good show looks like it is ALREDY full im on the 21st floor and i can see the cars lined up outside still lol
> *



place is packed. show will be go!!!!!!!!

All set up and ready to enjoy a day with friends and cars. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*DVD'S WILL BE AVAILABLE AT THE SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW TOMORROW!!!

STREET STARS WILL BE LIVE AND FILMING ON THE SCENE... SO CLEAN, SHINE AND BRING OUT THE RIDES.. 


SEE YOU IN SAN DIEGO TOMORROW.. 











PS.. SUPPLIES ARE LIMITED SO GET YOURS EARLY!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

too much booze now i m ust go to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2006, 01:14 AM~6094979
> *too much booze now i m ust go to sleep  :biggrin:
> *


Show is sold out. Its a must for spectators though, you cant go wrong if your in southern california


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

this show is gonna be the bomb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
place is packed with some firme rides.
time to take a shower, drink a beer for the cruda,
and head down hope to have some pics to post.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

Some of the pics are blurry my camera battiers are dying.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM THAT PINK 67 IS GANGSTA


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

nice pics i should have gone


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

]


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

nice pics..............got any more of only '62's???


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Here are my pics that I took!


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

k.us/img77/2636/sd9306005jd8.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

470.imageshack.us/img470/5999/sd9306014yc5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

This was one bad ass show . more pics on the way


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Damn! Chris's 59 looks badass! :0 wow.


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 07:36 PM~6097952
> *Damn! Chris's 59 looks badass!  :0  wow.
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like the 59 we just built look out for it in an upcoming issue of t.l.m :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 3 2006, 09:38 PM~6097974
> *looks like the 59 we just built  look out for it in an upcoming issue of t.l.m  :biggrin:
> *


lol...


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

very nice car indeed


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

looks like lifestyle had a bad ass line up as usual


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 3 2006, 06:40 PM~6097988
> *looks like lifestyle had a bad ass line up as usual
> *


They sure look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Sep 3 2006, 07:46 PM~6098025
> *
> *


 this lincoln is fuckin bad ass


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm loving the paint jobs, looks like a great turnout.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm loving the paint jobs, looks like a great turnout.


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Is this the one and only King Of Rim z?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 3 2006, 07:40 PM~6097984
> *very nice car indeed
> *



I HEARD HE GOT BEST MOTOR..CHUCK...NICE WORK AS ALWAYS...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Sep 3 2006, 08:18 PM~6098246
> *Is this the one and only King Of Rim z?
> *



which one is he i see 2 of them....lol...


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Joe Ray


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

SHOW WAS ALL THE WAY LIVE!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

DAMM THAT SHOW WAS BETTER THAN LRM SHOWS


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice Pic's!


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Sep 3 2006, 09:05 PM~6098757
> *
> 
> 
> *


Chico looking good as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt 
the show of the year!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

tim u bust your 64 out :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Sep 3 2006, 10:31 PM~6098605
> *
> *


nice car too bad he has 62 rocker moldings


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2006, 02:02 AM~6099404
> *nice car too bad he has 62 rocker moldings
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The FAMILY had a goodtime out there next year we will have our cars out there....


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Sep 3 2006, 08:46 PM~6098658
> *
> *


HOT DAM! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*GREAT DAM PICS.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

I will get more pics on later today.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks for all the help Bird your show is what this shits all about, you and i both know "they" are hating on us and don't want to see the little guy do big things but no ones gonna stop us hope the tour is coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Sep 3 2006, 07:01 PM~6098140
> *
> *


Anyone have any more pics of this one?


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

IT WAS A GREAT SHOW IF YOU DIDNT GO YOU MISSED OUT


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

great show but personally i liked last years better the cars this year were bad ass but the atmosphere was better last year also artist this year kinda suck but overall good show


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Sep 3 2006, 08:18 PM~6098246
> *Is this the one and only King Of Rim z?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: you shoulda said wass up, now i'mma have to charge you for the spy pic :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

rod did tim take his 64 out there


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2006, 02:02 AM~6099404
> *nice car too bad he has 62 rocker moldings
> *


Still nicer than what you got.... lol.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2006, 11:53 AM~6101312
> *Still nicer than what you got.... lol.
> *


 :0


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Didn't you seeme tilt my head back :biggrin:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

It was a good show


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

firme show, can't wait till 2007, Big props to bird :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 3 2006, 09:32 PM~6098300
> *which one is he i see 2 of them....lol...
> 
> 
> *


King of Rims on the right, his bro on the left and Hightone standing center.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

look like a great turn out, alot of clean lolos


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGHTONE_@Sep 4 2006, 01:15 PM~6101784
> *King of Rims on the right, his bro on the left and Hightone standing center.
> *



i kno who rod is i was jus messing around...lol...


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Gotta get ready for work . I will post more pics tonight!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 07:36 PM~6097952
> *Damn! Chris's 59 looks badass!  :0  wow.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Chris,Congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2006, 11:52 AM~6101308
> *rod did tim take his 64 out there
> *


no it's not done yet, that was Light My Fire


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

GREAT SHOW. WELL WORTH THE $20. NOT AS MUCH EYECANDY AS FAR AS FEMALES GO BUT HEY, BEGGARS CANT BE CHOOSERS. NEXT STOP VEGAS. SEE YALL THERE!!! :wave:


----------



## angelflsts (Aug 27, 2004)

The show was GREAT. LRM better take notes. I saw 2 things that impressed the shit out of me, 1st was the LIFESTYLE C.C. lineup. 33 strong. Guess who's back?(not that they were ever gone) And 2nd was the show of respect that the members of AMIGOS C.C. San Diego chapter showed after the trophies were handed out. They came by and congratulated the LIFESTYLE C.C. members on their strong showing and welcomed them back anytime. That is what lowriding SHOULD be about. That showed a lot of class.


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angelflsts_@Sep 4 2006, 10:08 PM~6104879
> *The show was GREAT. LRM better take notes. I saw 2 things that impressed the shit out of me, 1st was the LIFESTYLE C.C. lineup. 33 strong. Guess who's back?(not that they were ever gone) And 2nd was the show of respect that the members of AMIGOS C.C. San Diego chapter showed after the trophies were handed out. They came by and congratulated the LIFESTYLE C.C. members on their strong showing and welcomed them back anytime. That is what lowriding SHOULD be about. That showed a lot of class.
> *


I just want to say Thank you to all the AMIGOS members on behalf of LIFESTYLE.
Especially to Marcos and Blanca for inviting my family and some other members to their home and treating us like family. "The food was great! "


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn that show looked like it was off the hizzook! Lifestyle don't f*** around, huh? They be HOLDING IT DOWN! The pics were great, the Lifestyle cars... damn, they got some tight @$$ paint jobs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 4 2006, 06:09 PM~6103043
> *no it's not done yet, that was Light My Fire
> *


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

A big thank you to Mr Bird and his staff .The show was great a lot of good people and a great location and everyone that showed kicked ass this is what its supposed to be all about .it was nice to see all my partners from the san diego area we recieved a very warm welcome from all a big thank you from all of us from lifestyle


JOHN D MONSTER

L.F.F.L


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Sep 5 2006, 09:10 AM~6107548
> *A big thank you to Mr Bird and his staff .The show was great a lot of good people and a great location and everyone that showed kicked ass this is what its supposed to be all about .it was nice to see all my partners from the san diego area we recieved a very warm welcome from all a big thank you from all of us from lifestyle
> JOHN D MONSTER
> 
> ...



X2............. :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 4 2006, 01:13 AM~6099650
> *The FAMILY had a goodtime out there next year we will have our cars out there....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0









BAD ASS SHOW BIRD ,MUCH PROPS,CANT WAIT TIL THE TOUR HITS LOS ANGELES CONV. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 5 2006, 02:18 PM~6109541
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT VIDEO OF THAT BITCHES ASS FROM BEHIND AS SHES WALKIN HER BABY STROLLER


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 5 2006, 02:18 PM~6109541
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 ................ :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Show was great, our car club flew all the way from Hawaii just to see Lifestyle 
Car's in person. Joe's a kool kat and took the time to talk to us about their club pose some pics with some of our members.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 5 2006, 02:53 PM~6109835
> *I GOT VIDEO OF THAT BITCHES ASS FROM BEHIND AS SHES WALKIN HER BABY STROLLER
> *


SHE WAS KICKING IT WITH US,SHE DIDNT HAVE A STROLLER, AND SHE ROLLED OUT IN HER EXPEDITION WITH NO KIDS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 5 2006, 02:53 PM~6109835
> *I GOT VIDEO OF THAT BITCHES ASS FROM BEHIND AS SHES WALKIN HER BABY STROLLER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

The only thing it was missing was the bikini contest.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 5 2006, 03:54 PM~6110275
> *Show was great, our car club flew all the way from Hawaii just to see Lifestyles Car's in person.  Joe's a kool kat and took the time to talk to us about their club pose some pics with some of our members.
> *


    post 'em up :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

THIS HYNA HAD A BOMB BOOTY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 5 2006, 02:18 PM~6109541
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



this hina was looking fine!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 5 2006, 04:01 PM~6110373
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2 thicknesssssssssssssss


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 5 2006, 02:18 PM~6109541
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments Big Buddy, Means alot coming from you


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 26 2006, 09:20 PM~4713626
> *Sunday September 3rd.   San Diego Convention Center.   Move in only on Saturday.    We will have pre registrations up on our web site soon!!!!!!!     Mark your calendars.   More to be announced in the upcoming days.   Hope to see the big club displays again by-   Oldies---Groupe---Amigos---Klique---Majestics---And more
> *


On behalf entire Staff of the SD indoor car show- We want to thank everyone for their support of this event and the feedback from a couple of you . My bigg buddy Big Rich , John, louie, Tim and Joe from Lifestyle, Eddie Rivera from City, Mike espinoza from Together CC . To traditional lowriding for the great adviertisement and the coverage, you guys really set the true meaning of your magazine. Your phone calls and conversations mean alot . This was by far the toughest show we have ever judged due to the caliber and qaulity of all the vehicles their. But all in all I thaught the end reults were very fair


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

No pics of "El Bandino" i would like to see some recent pics of the truck

i love the old school patterens

is it still in Lifestyles and was it at the show?

all in all looked like a great show 

also did "Dressed To Kill" show at all?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 5 2006, 10:34 PM~6112137
> *No pics of "El Bandino" i would like to see some recent pics of the truck
> 
> i love the old school patterens
> ...


These are most recent pictures I've seen of it.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

damn those are better then the old black and white ones i have seen

TLM should do a feature on it 

i don't think it has every been done


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

that show was off the hook man i drove for 5 hours to go see thta show and it was damm well worth the drive since i finally got to see the las vegas car and finnally after 12 year met joe ray and took a photo with him and his car it was a once in a lifetime chance for me i felt like i won the lottery.......


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

THANX 4 THE PICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I want to congratulate Bird, Mario, and the rest of the staff for puttin on another great show. I've been watchin Bird bust his ass for last few months to make sure everything went smooth and I've heard nothin but positive feedback from all who attended. This was the third year for the show and it keeps getting better. If you weren't there this year make sure your there next year. My club, my family and myself all had a great time. :thumbsup: 

David 
LIFE in San Diego
Car Club


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ONCE AGAIN A GREAT SHOW BIRD EVERY YEAR KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING AGAIN NEXT YEAR AND YEARS TO COME


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Sep 3 2006, 08:11 PM~6098205
> *
> *


Lifestyle had an incredible line up of over 30 cars.....nice.....


----------



## 619SOUTHSIDE619 (Oct 3, 2003)

more pictures of the show at 
www.amigoscarclub.com
check them out


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619SOUTHSIDE619_@Sep 7 2006, 05:54 PM~6126518
> *more pictures of the show at
> www.amigoscarclub.com
> check them out
> *



lot's of nice pics of the show........................
http://www.amigoscarclub.com


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

a bunch of pics here..................



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=284111&st=160


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

If anyone else has more pictures of the females at the show post them up.


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

Mario Gomez (Candy Factory) has blessed us with his talent and that magic spray gun of his. There are no words to describe the big loss of this very talented man. Not only did Mario touch our lives but so many other peoples lives. 

In his early days, Mario started painting for Bill Carter, where they painted funny cars, dragsters and motorcycles. Thereafter, Mario took that talent and brought it over to the our world, where he created multiple award winning paint jobs. He not only painted for LIFESTYLE, but for other people as well.

So on behalf of Mario's family, myself, Joe Ray(my President) and all of LIFESTYLE Car Club, invite anyone who wishes to pay there last respects to the greatest painter who ever lived. 

Services will take place as followes: 

Rosary- Thursday, September 14, 2006 @ 7:00 P.M. - 8:30 P.M.
Mission Hills Catholic Mortuary ( San Fernando Mission)
11160 Stranwood Avenue 
Mission Hills CA 91345
(818) 3617387

Burial- Friday, September 15, 2006 @ 10:00 A.M. 
Mission Hills Catholic Mortuary ( San Fernando Mission)
(818) 3617387


----------



## El_Bandido (Dec 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 5 2006, 07:34 PM~6112137
> *No pics of "El Bandino" i would like to see some recent pics of the truck
> 
> i love the old school patterens
> ...


Yes the Bandido is still a full member of lifestyle, and will be showing soon


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any new pics for a old topic?


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*when is the next SD super show,,*


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

I posted all of the good pix i took. 
The show is usually in Sept. so stay tuned.


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

better late than never

























































NITE LIFE S.B PARTYING IN OLD TOWN SAN DIEGO


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

HIT ME UP WITH MORE INFO...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jan 18 2010, 05:14 AM~16324266
> *when is the next SD super show,,
> *


x2


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jan 22 2010, 02:46 PM~16377627
> *x2
> *


_X's 3_


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

Is there no show this year??  I haven't see a topic for it yet.


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*TTT for one of the baddest indoor shows ever! :biggrin: *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.  :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Jan 21 2010, 09:43 PM~16370802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## 619CHEVY (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 29 2006, 11:37 AM~4728346
> *what he said :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 IN LOVE!!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@Aug 17 2010, 12:39 PM~18333535
> *Is there no show this year??      I haven't see a topic for it yet.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:biggrin: TALKED TO BIRD A FEW WEEKS AGO, AND HE IS WHATING FOR SOME SPONSORS TO COME THROUGH.


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 26 2006, 09:20 PM~4713626
> *Sunday September 3rd.  San Diego Convention Center.  Move in only on Saturday.    We will have pre registrations up on our web site soon!!!!!!!    Mark your calendars.  More to be announced in the upcoming days.  Hope to see the big club displays again by-  Oldies---Groupe---Amigos---Klique---Majestics---And more
> *


Im a call you Bird I want to register now we'll have some cars from the Game in there for sure this time.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recs64_@Aug 24 2010, 03:41 PM~18395629
> *:biggrin: TALKED TO BIRD A FEW WEEKS AGO, AND HE IS WHATING FOR SOME SPONSORS TO COME THROUGH.
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

is der goin to b a S.D SUPERSHOW ds year :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ra8drfan_@Aug 30 2010, 04:20 PM~18443760
> *is der goin to b a S.D SUPERSHOW ds year :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 30 2010, 07:09 PM~18445347
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:nosad:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno: :drama: :drama: 


HAVEN'T HEARD FOR THIS YEAR!


----------

